

Is there a ProductHunt without the “selection process”? - hoodoof

i.e. a site that actually shows what&#x27;s new, not just what ProductHunt thinks we should see is new?
======
ledil
[http://www.produktfang.de](http://www.produktfang.de)

I'm the author of produktfang. We aggregate new apps and show them on the
front page ... there is no "community" that decides what should be shown or
not like in producthunt.

------
getdavidhiggins
[http://urli.st/](http://urli.st/)

Lots of products can be found on URLIST. It's basically product hunt, except
not sabotaged by trends and a karma system

